
Apple’s App Store search is completely broken right now - zher
http://techcrunch.com/2016/05/05/apples-app-store-search-is-completely-broken-right-now/
======
chmaynard
Has it ever worked? I shipped my app Combo three years ago, and App Store
search still can't find it.

